# Props to Kenny



## 38SuperMan (Oct 31, 2009)

Wanted to thank Kenny for signing me back up with a membership. Had a blast back out on the range today!

Thanks again,

Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Your Welcome*

Glad your a Calibers member once again, take advantage of the membership. Please let us know if you need any help.

see you on the range
Kenny


----------

